# New in Dubai



## alrexmichael (Mar 21, 2020)

Hi All
I have recently moved to Dubai! Last 20 years in UK, originally from Tamil Nadu, South India! I am new to forums apart from minor contributions to motorcycle FB pages in UK (Owned a Bandit 600, Honda Blackbird and recently Kawasaki ZZR1400).
I am an Orthopaedic Spine surgeon now a consultant at the Neurospinal Hospital Jumeirah Dubai. 
I will try to be a good forum member and not post anything annoying! I am also keen that No medical queries are asked of me here . 
The Corona scenario has not worked out well for me timing wise .
I am in the market for a used car and a motorcycle in that order . Also need to rent a flat around end of may. I have been perplexed by the ads in Dubizzle, Dubicars and Yella motor-all the good deals seem to be imports or for export only!!.
Anyway- Will not blabber on! Thanks for adding me and hope for a lot of nice interaction!


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

alrexmichael said:


> Hi All
> I have recently moved to Dubai! Last 20 years in UK, originally from Tamil Nadu, South India! I am new to forums apart from minor contributions to motorcycle FB pages in UK (Owned a Bandit 600, Honda Blackbird and recently Kawasaki ZZR1400).
> I am an Orthopaedic Spine surgeon now a consultant at the Neurospinal Hospital Jumeirah Dubai.
> I will try to be a good forum member and not post anything annoying! I am also keen that No medical queries are asked of me here .
> ...


Great !!! Advice - You wont need a motorcycle from April to October here, due to summers.


----------



## alrexmichael (Mar 21, 2020)

*Bike*

Anyone ides bikes in summer? Any biker in here


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to Dubai.
My strong advice!
Rent a car on a monthly contract.
Don’t buy a bike yet.
Rent a hotel apartment for the time being.
Cash is king - needs to be preserved in these very uncertain times!

It’s really so hot and humid from May to October that very few people ride bikes for leisure - compared with the amazing winter months.
When you are ready to buy a car - try dubicars.com - it has a good listing format and is easy to search for cars by type and location

Cheers
Steve


----------



## alrexmichael (Mar 21, 2020)

*Bike*

Anyone rides bikes in summer? Any biker in here?


----------



## alrexmichael (Mar 21, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

alrexmichael said:


> Anyone rides bikes in summer? Any biker in here?


I ride a mountain bike all summer in the morning from about 5:30 to 6 so a motorcycle is doable then. In my opinion check out the traffic here before you decide to ride from fun on these streets.


----------



## scarlet1 (Mar 24, 2020)

*how to find plumbers of dubai*

I recently moved to Dubai. But after arriving, I have noticed that the plumbing system of my house has been damaged. I searched for plumber Dubai but didn't get any information. What should I do?


----------

